# SSS Tail Lights



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone has a set of these and to please tell me what all of the bulbs do, especially the one with two bulbs, and if anyone put these on their stock 510, can you explain how hard it was to put on and what I will need to do, if anyone could let me know that would be awesome, thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

So I will take it that no one has a set of these!?!?!


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I have only seen these in magazines, but it looks like they are a lot bigger than the stock 510 lights. So you'd have to shape the body to get them to fit. I'm not sure if the wiring is different, if it is you'd have to do a little re-wiring. They look sick though if you can find them.


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

nizmo559 said:


> I have only seen these in magazines, but it looks like they are a lot bigger than the stock 510 lights. So you'd have to shape the body to get them to fit. I'm not sure if the wiring is different, if it is you'd have to do a little re-wiring. They look sick though if you can find them.


There was a couple of sets that were on Ebay a couple of weeks ago and I was fortunate enough to get one of these sets, so far they are looking awesome to me and I was just wondering what kind of work that I was going to need to put into these, but thanks for the info, and by the way the wiring is totally different!!! :balls: I will have to post pics as soon as I get them on, I am guessing there is not to many people with these tails!


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea not any on here at all. This forum just started to get cracking lately not to many months ago, and there is only a couple of us that are on here often vs other forums that have been on since the 90's and have hundreds of members.


----------

